# Komplexe Pfade erstellen mit Formerstellungswerkzeug



## 3dtutor (8. Mai 2022)

Wer komplexe Pfade erstellen möchte, dem wird vermutlich mit diesem Video etwas geholfen. Hoffe ich zumindest 
Viel Erfolg:


----------

